# linux-c6- compat 32bits



## gug (May 5, 2018)

Hi all,

I'd like to know if there're some 32bits compat ports for linux-c6- or linux-c7- on 64bit system install ?
(I guess that it's 64bit only ?)
I expected ports similar to misc/compat6x, misc/compat7x...


----------



## shkhln (May 5, 2018)

Ports based on CentOS packages should install both 32- and 64-bit libs. Check pkg-plist.amd64 if in doubt.


----------



## gug (May 5, 2018)

Ok thanks!
I didn't get first that the default /compat/linux/lib was the 32bit version.


----------

